# Shrimp and other fish?



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

I'd love to get shrimp, but my main tank has yo-yo loaches - which are purported to eat shrimp.

On the other hand...I've got a 2.5 gallon the betta lives in. Are bettas shrimp friendly?


----------



## thaerin (Dec 12, 2004)

I'm no expert on it as I've never had a betta, much less had it with shrimp. I do recall though, from browsing through various fish sites, some people do keep shrimp or snail to help keep the betta's bowl clean. The betta leaves them alone and the shrimp leave it alone. 
But I'll let someone else give you a more definitive answer 

General rule of thumb is if it eats snails, it'll eat shrimp. That's what I've been told anyway, and is this reason i decided on manual snail control instead of getting a loach to help. Although my ghost shrimp just shucked a live ramshorn...


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I would agree that there is a possibility the Betta would eat the shrimp, I've heard plenty of stories of that. But, I've also heard success stories. I suppose it depends on the personality of the Betta, but I would chose the larger Amano shrimp nonetheless if you decide to try (personally I keep a shrimp only tank).


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I have keep Yo-Yo's with Amano's & Tiger Shrimp with success, but the Ghost Shrimp disappeared. 

I would be cautious about putting shrimp with a Betta, but it all depends on the personality of the fish.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

A friend is shipping me one of her young bettas. If I find any shrimp tomorrow they'll be in the tank first. Otherwise, I'll hold off until I can get another tank for shrimp only and get them breeding. Then it won't be a major loss if one or two become fresh food for betta or yo-yo 

Thanks,
Mike


----------

